# Pacific Surfliner - Southwest Chief Connection



## Andrea L. (Apr 17, 2017)

I'm trying to get from Ventura, CA to Albuquerque on a Monday in July. The SC leaves at 6:10pm, and there's two PS trains I could take to catch it at LAX: one arriving at 12:15 and one at 4:50. Would an hour and twenty minutes be enough time, given that trains are sometimes running late? Does the PS often run more than an hour late?

I wouldn't care except that there's only one SC train per day and I wouldn't want to miss it.

Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## seat38a (Apr 17, 2017)

Andrea L. said:


> I'm trying to get from Ventura, CA to Albuquerque on a Monday in July. The SC leaves at 6:10pm, and there's two PS trains I could take to catch it at LAX: one arriving at 12:15 and one at 4:50. Would an hour and twenty minutes be enough time, given that trains are sometimes running late? Does the PS often run more than an hour late?
> 
> I wouldn't care except that there's only one SC train per day and I wouldn't want to miss it.
> 
> Thanks in advance for the help!


Both are legal connections so if the Pacific Surfliner is late, they will hold the SWC until train 784 gets into LAUS. If its running really late, Amtrak will figure out how to get you to your destination. Don't buy tickets for the two trains separately. If you do, then you will loose your guaranteed connection.


----------



## oregon pioneer (Apr 17, 2017)

I have used the Pacific Surfliner several times as a connecting train for the east bound SW Chief or Sunset Ltd. I have never failed to make the connection.

If you want to check recent history, you can do so here: https://juckins.net/amtrak_status/archive/html/connections.php


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2017)

OK, thanks, that's really helpful!


----------

